# Union, ME Agricultural Fair, Aug. 21-27, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Events include bubble gum blowing, livestock judging, blueberry exhibits, pie eating contests, tractor pulls, and much more. Here is a link:

http://www.union-fair.com/events.cfm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i had to look up union maine... never heard of it.. its way up there.... 
Maine is having its biggest fair now.. the fryeburg fair..

Im ashamed to say ive never gone.. its supposed to be great...

fryeburg fair


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link! There are supposed to be tractor pulls, but they don't say what day at Fryeburg.


----------

